# One of my Berried CRS just died



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

One of my Berried CRS just died.

I read on the internet that you can hatch the eggs artificially.

So I created a floating net to hold the eggs. See attachment.

This will be something if it works.

At least it proves that the eggs require no nutrients from the mother CRS.

Has anyone here had any experience with hatching CRS eggs this way?

Wayne


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I've used a similar method and eggs have hatched artificially.

Best to keep the eggs around and area that has a lot of water movement such as near an HOB or on top of air bubbles. 

Or you can spend some $ and buy a tumbler.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

i did that before too, and 90% of them will hatch =D good luck !!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement.

I see about 30 eggs. Hard to believe I had 4-5 berried CRS before. I only see 5 baby CRS. Now survived for 2 weeks.

I hope these 30 eggs will hatch.

Yes, there is lots of air bubbles reaching the hatchery.


Wayne.


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

you did good job.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i had one mate and die with in 30 seconds ( i saw it mate and eggs poped out ) it was odd to me i extracted the eggs but with in 5 days all of them rotted.

i had green eggs i hatched myself and lived years ago. but the mother was carring them for 2 weeks not for 30 seconds


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

investing in an egg tumbler might be a good idea. It will increase your chance of success.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

sorry to hear for your loss. it seems like all of a sudden, alot of ppl have been losing their fish. what does crs stand for? do they die after breeding? and good luck with those eggs...hope some little ones hatch and pass on the legacy!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear about the loss... good luck with the eggs. I posted this thread a while back that has a couple links to good articles regarding hatching eggs this way: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crus...cially-incubating-hatching-shrimp-eggs-13495/ hope it helps


----------

